# s13 coupe vs hatchback bumber



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

*s13 coupe vs hatchback bumper*

I have noticed that the bumpers are diffrent on the hatch and coupe s13 240s. I personly like the hatchs better. Can you swap the hatchs on to the coupes? I plan on a silvia front conversion alittle later but for now or dose anyone recomend a clean aftermartket bumber that is resonably priced?
Thanks


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

mikeprojectrb said:


> I have noticed that the bumbers are diffrent on the hatch and coupe s13 240s. I personly like the hatchs better. Can you swap the hatchs on to the coupes? I plan on a silvia front conversion alittle later but for now or dose anyone recomend a clean aftermartket bumber that is resonably priced?
> Thanks


first off, what's a bumber? haha, just playing. but anyways, to answer your question. there isnt a difference between the coupes and the fastbacks bumpers, it's a difference between years. the 89-90 had the pignose bumper and the 91-94 had the other, more rounded bumper. i prefer the pignose myself. click the link in my sig to take a look at it.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

yea they kinda look the same the pignose is what tells the year kinda


----------



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

*what about 180's rear lights*

I am still wondering about the coupe vs hatch on the rear end. I like the 180sx version tail lights on the hatchs(x-typed) compared to the silvia rear lights on the coupe. I now the coupe is lighter and I now know they have the same bumbers(I want the 89-90 for now until silvia coversion). Can you put the skyline dual round kinda style on the back of a coupe?
thanks you guys are good help


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow you want the 09 bumpers? sweet i can't wait for those to come out in 5 years


----------



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

*drift don't waste space*

can't you keep things neat and clean. I am looking for info not smart arses. Do alot of people a favor and help a brother out.
drift is always :topic:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> drift240sxdrag= #1 instigator of disagrements on nissanforums.com= more interesting reading


it's drift..what do u expect??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nobody ever answered my question....whats a bumber??


----------



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

*Why is no one helping*



93blackSER said:


> nobody ever answered my question....whats a bumber??


sorry still in public schools, can't spell that well. BUMPER. Now stop judgeing my spelling/grammar and help me out.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what do you need answered still? skyline tails will fit, but wont be a bolt-in affair. you can do anything with money.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh my bad i didn't know u ment 90 sorry 

i don't think i'm a smart ass... i just think ur a dumbass


----------

